

Ask HN: How do you get people to your landing page? - freshfey

I always read about acquiring some emails from people interested in the product etc. - I get why that makes sense.<p>But how would I "market" my landing page? Adwords would be an option, Facebook another and a post here on HN, too. Where Google Ads and FB Ads would make sense, they do cost money (!= bootstrapped). the HN post would be too early. So how do I find potentially interested people for my landing page?
======
mattmiller
I think it is best to pay for ads and figure out the conversion rate before
using free traffic sources. That way you get a worst case cost of acquisition
and you know how much it costs to buy a new customer. Then use free traffic
sources to get cheaper traffic without influencing your conversion rates
stats.

Paying some money is still boostrapping. I just spent $60 this week trying to
validate two new ideas that are not funded.

------
smoody
a good place to start is putting the url in your hacker news post. :-)

